# SKS Help



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Recently took in a SKS that was looking for a good home well the guy I got it from didnt know the manifacture. It has a aftermarket stock and reciever cover so there is no stampings to tell what country it came from. Im pretty sure its a yugo but was under the impression there should be a gas shut of valve to make the grenade launcher work. And I dont see one


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

419deerhunter said:


> Recently took in a SKS that was looking for a good home well the guy I got it from didnt know the manifacture. It has a aftermarket stock and reciever cover so there is no stampings to tell what country it came from. Im pretty sure its a yugo but was under the impression there should be a gas shut of valve to make the grenade launcher work. And I dont see one


You don't have it on that rifle. It would be right where the gas block is, at the forward end of the piston. It looks like a button that you push and moves in an L shaped groove.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok so does that mean this isnt a yugo then? I was under the impression all yugos had a gas shut off on them?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

419deerhunter, id like to see a bigger signatire pict.. thanks for your service brother. as far as the sks, ive sold all mine because i couldnt ever get the the detachable mags to work consistently and i just didnt like them.. i had a very nice chineese rifle and the other was russian... 

by the way, theres always some stamp somewhere on any weapon. the barrel on yours looks dull, did you do that, bad photo or some spray paint? take that fake ass dragonov stock off, remove the bolt and see whats going on with that rifle..


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's what I found on Google regarding the Yugo variants:


Yugoslavian PAP M59: Barrel is not chrome-lined. PAP means "Polu-automatska pu&#353;ka" (Semi-automatic rifle) and the rifle was nicknamed "Papovka". Otherwise this rifle is nearly identical to the Soviet version.

Yugoslavian PAP M59/66: Added 22 mm grenade launcher which appears visually like a flash suppressor or muzzle brake on the end of the barrel. Front sight has a fold-up "ladder" for use in grenade sighting (main sights on the A1 version have flip up phosphorus or tritium night sights). When the grenade sight is raised, the gas system is automatically blocked and the action must be manually cycled&#8212;rifle grenades must be fired with blank cartridges for safety, and this feature helps ensure that a live round is not loaded from the magazine. The gas system is not automatically unblocked when the sight is folded, however, and must be manually opened to again allow semi-automatic operation.[10] Barrel was not chrome-lined . Both the grenade launcher and grenade sight are NATO spec. Stock is typically made from beech wood.

You're missing the sight, gas block and I can't see your muzzle but I'd say it's a safe bet you don't have the proper muzzle brake for the grenade to mount to.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres a pic of my Yugo


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I had a 1952 Russian that often fired 2 shots with 1 pull of the trigger. Got rid off it because I was afraid some one would call the law swaring I had a full auto.


----------

